# Oliver Again....Hmmmm, Bichon, Perhaps???



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*So I nabbed my neighbor, while coming home from the groomers ~ LOL
Here he is with Oliver

[attachment=50819:Oliverneighbor.jpg]

Now "poofy/Bichon" Oliver


[attachment=50820:OliverPoofy.jpg]

Oliver and Joplin. Notice the size difference?

[attachment=50820:OliverPoofy.jpg]

One more of Oliver eating

[attachment=50822:OlivereatingII.jpg]

I'm sooo thinkin' Oliver more Bichon, than anything else. You're thoughts??

One more thing. He is a kick, and a half. I sure love this little (whatever he is) ~ lol


*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet you're right. It's so common to see Maltese and Bichon mixed together anyway.

Oliver will be great for someone who is looking for a little larger, sturdier Maltese.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Doesn't have a Bichon face maybe Havanese?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Havanese for sure. Tail says so!! How long is his nose????


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Either a Bichon or Havanese. He's adorable, either way.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just wanted to tell you those are some great pictures of Oliver  Either a Bichon or apricot poodle.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 4 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757225


> Havanese for sure. Tail says so!! How long is his nose????[/B]


See!!! I need to brush up on the Havanese breed, as I don't know the tails. 

Oliver's snout is about an inch and a half in length. The nose, itself, is big, like Henry's (the black part).

I, honestly believe there is very little, if any Maltese, in him. But he sure is a good boy. Quite the lover, that's for sure.

He is definately huge, in comparison, to the other kids. I like that, though. I love to grab him, and wrestle with him.
We have a blast. He's just an all around good boy. He's a fun little booger.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm trying to find the pic's of the shaved Havanese mix(?)rescue and I will post it. Just saw him again yesterday and his hair is growing out. Same orange-ish spots.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute little guy :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Havanese, Great Dane, St. Bernard - whatever Oliver is, he's adorable! (I think I see a little chi in him... :smrofl: )


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Whatever he is, you both are lucky to have each other! He's a little doll! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is my technical opinion.. Oliver is NOT all Maltese :hiding:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

His colorings sort of make him look like Tessa too - and not sure what she is except maybe some shi-tzu. Whatever he is, he's a cutie!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 4 2009, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757257


> Havanese, Great Dane, St. Bernard - whatever Oliver is, he's adorable! (I think I see a little chi in him... :smrofl: )[/B]


You nut-bag!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (Deborah @ Apr 4 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757288


> This is my technical opinion.. Oliver is NOT all Maltese :hiding:[/B]



Deborah, I agree. I'm not seeing ANY malt goin' on ~ :smrofl: 
I must say, he is crackin' me up, though. What a pistol.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Havanese have shorter legs, don't they? Maybe a touch of Coton de Tular, too? 100 percent cute, though! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mss @ Apr 4 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757437


> Havanese have shorter legs, don't they? Maybe a touch of Coton de Tular, too? 100 percent cute, though! :wub:[/B]


Now that's a thought. And yep, with my recent research, I'm blending my precious Oliver into, so far, six different breeds ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Bless his heart, he's a mutt, but a good mutt ~ :wub: 

So is Henry. He's a Big Butt Mutt ~ :smrofl: 

And yep, you are sooo right, his legs are longer. They are way long, as a matter of fact. So "Coton de Tular" is added in the mix.
Good heavens!! I believe Oliver is in a "class" all his own. Perhaps the next "designer" dog. Hmmmm, too bad he has no balls. 
We could make millions!! LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think he looks like them!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757446


> I think he looks like them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG the middle ones look like my Bella ... I love whatever big boy Oliver is - he's a BITZA ... a bitz a this and a bitz a that ... 

Isn't he cute though ... ???? I love this guy - he's really a handful though ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He sure is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The way his short coat poofs reminds me of a poodle.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 5 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757570


> The way his short coat poofs reminds me of a poodle.[/B]


True. All the Bichons I see that have short coats, have soft, little curls at the ends of their hair, like this:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think we've got it.....he is a Poodle, Coton, Havanese, Bichon, Maltese! They are all from the same family tree, so it should be a good mix. His coloring is exactly like a lot of Cotons and Havs. But you could probably get that with a Poodle mix too. The long legs look Poodle or Bichon. B)


----------

